# World's Strongest Man to make MMA deput



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

> According to an online story from Fighters Only Magazine, the ‘World’s Strongest Man,’ Mariusz Pudzianowski, is preparing to make his MMA debut. And no, ‘Word’s Strongest Man’ is not a nickname like Jason MacDonald’s ‘The Athlete’; Pudzianowski reportedly won the strength competition a record 5 times.
> 
> The story goes on to state that the Polish strongman has been involved in martial arts for sometime, which includes training in Kyukoshin Karate and amateur boxing. (Keg tossing and pulling semitrailers with your teeth are not widely regarded as martial arts, otherwise he’d really be set)
> 
> ...


http://mmafix.com/2009/08/report-worlds-strongest-man-to-make-mma-debut/


Anyone who has every watched or followed World's Strongest Man competition knows Pudzianowski. The guy is half a hillside.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

I have mad respect for Mariusz. I've watched him at WSM before, and the guy is a phenomenal athlete.

Hopefully he'll do well in MMA. I'm not sure he has much leg flexibility, but if he has a legitimate karate background, he must be able to throw kicks.

KSW, by the way, is a great promotion. Jan Blachowicz is an incredible fighter, and there are a bunch of solid eastern European fighters on their roster.

I do wonder how Mariusz is going to cut weight, though. The listing I've seen for him is 6'1, 286 pounds.

That said, he could cut to 265, but it'd be interesting, especially if he started to take on solid western fighters.


----------



## Tyson2011 (Jan 12, 2009)

repped, nice find

maybe we should have him take out lesnar if he makes it up to the ufc


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I didn't realise he's 6'1, I guess the size of the people he goes against makes him look smaller


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Can't wait to see the Polish strongman fight, and bet Krzysztof Soszynski can't either.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

God, I really want to see him fight Lesnar.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

As a huge WSM fan I am excited greatly by this the man is amazing.. tons of power good speed I would not want to be hit by this dude.. or clinched.. we might she the first sub but just squeezing the life out of someone. Heck with his hand strength he could just grab a wrist and probably crush it


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

The Don said:


> As a huge WSM fan I am excited greatly by this the man is amazing.. tons of power good speed I would not want to be hit by this dude.. or clinched.. we might she the first sub but just squeezing the life out of someone. Heck with his hand strength he could just grab a wrist and probably crush it


Am I the only one who wants to see Mariusz Pudzianowski vs. Phil Pfister in MMA?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

IronMan said:


> I do wonder how Mariusz is going to cut weight, though. The listing I've seen for him is 6'1, 286 pounds.


I thought he was well over 300 pounds for the last few years to be quite honest. This site has him listed at 313 pounds, as does this one, but wikipedia has him at 286. 

I'm pretty sure he was around that weight in 2002 or so, but has put on some mass since then.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

wukkadb said:


> I thought he was well over 300 pounds for the last few years to be quite honest. This site has him listed at 313 pounds, as does this one, but wikipedia has him at 286.
> 
> I'm pretty sure he was around that weight in 2002 or so, but has put on some mass since then.


Last I recall he was just under the 300 pound mark.. so not quite sure.. I am sure his workouts would change so he may drop some weight.. or maybe he plans on fighting at Super HW.. the WSM vs Butterbean... WOO HOO


----------



## andy15539 (Jun 7, 2007)

the guy is crazy but i cant see him passing a drug test


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Damn, I thought Mark Henry was still the world's strongest man..


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

But steroids arent allowed in mma. But I would love to see him fight.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow... just shows how much MMA is growing in poularity, if The World's Strongest Man wants to compete in it! 

Am I the only one thinking this, or is anybody else thinking that The World's Strongest Man will bring in a wave of new fans to MMA, just like Brock Lesnar did (but obviously not as many).

Does anyone know if he has worked on his ground game coming into this fight? Because if he gets taken down, and doesn't have an alright ground game, whether he's The World's Strongest Man or not, he's going to get submitted easily (unless his sheer weight makes up for it).

Anyway, I'm excited for this, and I would be excited to see how his fight goes. He says he does Amateur Boxing, and Kyokushin Karate right? Maybe he can get a (Technical) Knock Out.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Forgive my ignorance but I am under the assumption that the "strong man" contests are pretty heavily controlled for steroids.


----------



## vaj3000 (Dec 28, 2008)

WAR Pudzianowski...lol it'll be cool to see him throwing over undersized opponents


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I imagine he would gas easily though...


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

name goes here said:


> I imagine he would gas easily though...


 
Umm have you ever watched the WSM? Some of these events are all about endurance. Go ahaead and drag a 747 50 yards then dead lift 500 pounds in the next event..​


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

I have watched this guy and he is a serious beast.....totally dedicated to his sport....

I wonder if he really has any legit fighting skills or is he just gonna bullrush through people like others in the HW division......:confused05:


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

Biowza said:


> Forgive my ignorance but I am under the assumption that the "strong man" contests are pretty heavily controlled for steroids.


They are.



name goes here said:


> I imagine he would gas easily though...


The anaerobic workout Mariusz goes through is freakish, but he also goes through tones of aerobic events and more than a dozen lifts over the course of a weekend.

His muscle recovery is pretty impressive and his ability to explode repeatedly over the course of a short round is going to make him a tough guy to deal with.


----------



## awake (Nov 5, 2006)

Biowza said:


> Forgive my ignorance but I am under the assumption that the "strong man" contests are pretty heavily controlled for steroids.


Yeah.. but it's pretty damn easy for most of them to time the cycles, because the drug tests aren't random, they're taken after the events.


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> I have watched this guy and he is a serious beast.....totally dedicated to his sport....





coldcall420 said:


> I wonder if he really has any legit fighting skills or is he just gonna bullrush through people like others in the HW division......:confused05:​




Is that a Brock reference?

but from what is stated it appears he has been studying Karate for awhile so he may have some stand up skill.. can he defend takes downs and what sort of ground game will he have? I want to see..​


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Biowza said:


> Forgive my ignorance but I am under the assumption that the "strong man" contests are pretty heavily controlled for steroids.


Everything is "pretty heavily controlled for steroids", but that doesn't mean it actually stops anyone. There is HGH, which they cannot test for, designer steroids, and many other methods to defeat all these tests. That is one reason people come up positive off their B samples years later in other sports.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

The Don said:


> Is that a Brock reference?​
> 
> but from what is stated it appears he has been studying Karate for awhile so he may have some stand up skill.. can he defend takes downs and what sort of ground game will he have? I want to see..​


 
Your so intuitive Don picking right up on that....LOL

Bring him in and lets see but lets bring him in the right way....slowly, not Kimbo (fed cans) slowly, bu not Lesner fast either.....

Its interesting that he has some experience in Karate i would be eager to see, but big dude's get dropped just as easy.....:thumbsup:


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

He'd have to dedicate himself to MMA 100% like Lesnar did, and Lesnar already had amazing wrestling credentials so really this guy is way behind.

An interesting prospect and I'd love to see what the worlds strongest man could do but let's be realistic here.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

I don't think it would be possible to compete in world's strongest man competitions without drugs.


----------



## awake (Nov 5, 2006)

name goes here said:


> I don't think it would be possible to compete in world's strongest man competitions without drugs.


You can't look like that without drugs, either =P


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

i never seen him on tv but that guy sure looks like a potentially good fighter one day. if he can execute perfect ground movements he'll have no problem winning because his strength looks superior


----------



## capjo (Jun 7, 2009)

Ground'N'Pound5 said:


> i never seen him on tv but that guy sure looks like a potentially good fighter one day. if he can execute perfect ground movements he'll have no problem winning because his strength looks superior



This is Pudzianowski:




 ...turn the volume DOWN on this one...ha


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Pudzianowski is a genetic FREAK! Even if he’s pumped full of performance enhancing drugs (like ALL the other WSM competitors) he’s not carrying around ANY body fat and when he finishes a event he’s not gasses like the other competitors. He actually seems to have some cardio for a pure strength athlete and if you ever watched any of his videos you know he moves (foot work and explosiveness) far better than any heavyweight his size, I think he even got 2nd place in the Polish version of “Dancing with the Stars.” 

I know it doesn’t prove he can fight or has any real fighting skills but for someone his size and area of specialization (pure strength) that’s really a freakish combination.

This is what I think of his potential………………………….

Upside:

NO ONE in MMA has anywhere near his physical strength, Brock is strong but he is nothing compared to what these guys can do and Pudzianowski is a 5 time world champ.
Flexibility (for a strength athlete) watch his videos they guy is seriously flexible.
Footwork, not flatfooted like say Brock, he’s actually light on his feet (something REQUIRED for a good striker).
Pain tolerance, any WSM competitor is a long time companion to serious pain.
Work ethic, you don’t win a record 5 times WSM by being lazy
Explosiveness, he moves FAST for a someone in his specialization.

Downside:

He’s 32 years old, as Yoda says “too late, to late to begin the training”
No ground background at all from what I know of.
Chin, does he have one?
6’1” is short for a heavyweight.

He does have some real desirable attributes but transferring them to MMA AND developing a ground game (wrestling, BJJ, Judo etc) is not something you can get done overnight. He could cause some waves if he got with the right camp and really dedicated himself. I just afraid this trend towards “strength” based fighters is going to change MMA in an unfavorable way.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Brock man handles people..........this is the perfect guy to man handle Brock........Im done!:thumbsup:


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm always skeptical of guys that have no ground game. I don't think Lesnar is particularly skilled but he has a genuine athletic background where it counts the most, wrestling or BJJ. A massive strong, fast guy with decent striking will do ok but won't ever be top tier without solid ground game.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

*This guy makes Brock Lesnar look weak!*












> According to an online story from Fighters Only Magazine, the ‘World’s Strongest Man,’ Mariusz Pudzianowski, is preparing to make his MMA debut. And no, ‘Word’s Strongest Man’ is not a nickname like Jason MacDonald’s ‘The Athlete’; Pudzianowski reportedly won the strength competition a record 5 times.
> 
> The story goes on to state that the Polish strongman has been involved in martial arts for sometime, which includes training in Kyukoshin Karate and amateur boxing. (Keg tossing and pulling semitrailers with your teeth are not widely regarded as martial arts, otherwise he’d really be set)
> 
> ...


I know its a different type of strength but wow, could you imagine he was a good fighter. He is 5 time world strongest man and i think he could make 265


----------



## turbohall (Aug 6, 2009)

Yea he is big, but how fast does he move on the mats, what kind of wrestling back ground does he have, Brock never tried to do Strong Man Comps. Not saying he would win but he has crazy strenght. Just watch some of his videos on YouTube from his WWE days. I dont know many men that kind throw guys around like Brock did, YES I know it is fake but it still takes strenght to throw someone that is 400lbs to 500lbs around. If this guys wins his first MMA fight in the first round like Brock did then maybe he is worth watching.


----------



## T.Bone (Oct 15, 2008)

That dude way's well over 300lbs and would never make weight. Ever.


----------



## turbohall (Aug 6, 2009)

No he weighs only 283lb and is 6'1", so Brock is a little bigger, Brock goes in fights weighing 285 or 290 but he can cut down to 265lbs. The problem he would have is he is all muscle so it would be really hard for him to cut down to 265lbs. Go google him and there is some youtube videos of him and stuff also not sure if he signed with the MMA to fight or for promotional reasons.


----------



## thedogdanny (Jun 26, 2009)

Thats Mariusz Pudzianowski, he got caught using steroids.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm already looking forward to his first fight. According to some reports I've read he's already down to 285. He has probably lost a lot of muscle mass, so he won't be as 'strong' as he was in the strength competitions. 

Does anyone have informations on what styles he's training? I think this guy would be lethal with Muay Thai and Greco Roman wrestling.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

Yeah a few years back he did, however since then he has won the worlds strongest man. Please remember this thread is not about him beating Brock Lesnar, because he cant! Its just about how there could be a strong man in mma, watch the guy on youtube, hes a monster and he is quiet athletic as well


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

He may make Lesnar look weak but I bet Lesnar would toss him around like a rag doll because of the huge difference in wrestling ability. 

It is interesting though because it actually could be a possiblity he could make weight, he supposedly only weighs 286 lbs. He has also been training karate since he was 11 and he was a boxer for 7 years I guess. Link

He is fighting a boxer by the name of Marcin Najman, can't find much info on him allthough it sounds like he isn't that good of a fighter.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

those strongmen are beast, and usually over 300lbs, but he's more ripped than most, and doesn't seem to carry that much weight in the pic, if he does have to drop muscle to make weight how much of his stength advantage would he lose? another question is how advanced is he in the martial arts he does?


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

Theres a vid of him, its not great but he seems flexible and stuff. The strength the strong men have is like no other. They specifically train to be strong and i follow the sport and its actually quiet amazing what they do. The strength he has is great for what he does however mma is a different type of strength,however he dead lifts over 750 pounds so yeah with good technique he could be special


----------



## turbohall (Aug 6, 2009)

Go on Wikipedia and it will tell you everything about him. He weighs right now 283lbs @ 6'1". He has boxed and done karate before he started training World Strong Men Comps. He does some crazy stuff in the gym. But I see no wrestling back ground which would be his down fall. Plus no where does it show how fast he moves, Brock moves like a LHW if not faster. I would like to watch this guys first fight to but dont think he will do that good againts most HW's. Here is a video of Brock training for WWE watch the sticks one. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nTczMKtmvdQ


----------



## 70seven (Mar 5, 2007)

Being strong is one thing, but can he punch, and can he take a punch? He may be strong at throwing things around but if he's got no technique behind his punches he'll fall quick. Not exited about this yet.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

So really, he is no more likely to be taking steroids than anyone else in the UFC/sporting world.


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

if that idiot Lesnar passed the drug test, i can't see why Pudzianowski won't...

and in his training videos he was talking alot about flexibility and swimming, so i guess he is not just a pumped up piece of meat


----------



## G0K0S (Dec 27, 2008)

He was on dancing with the stars. He's definitely not a total stiff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PNcGY7K0ilA


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Biowza said:


> So really, he is no more likely to be taking steroids than anyone else in the UFC/sporting world.


 
Im sure he has taken steroids but if Brock has taken them in the past then as long as this guy can pass all the drug tests.....he can fight.....:thumbsup:

You dont think Brock didnt do steroids do you????:confused02:

Hell Phil Baroni has been busted more than once, Ken Shamrock.......


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

thedogdanny said:


> Thats Mariusz Pudzianowski, he got caught using steroids.


You're only saying that because he's built like a black dude.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

He sorta looks like a muscle bound version of Cro Cop.


----------



## flourhead (Jul 12, 2006)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I'm already looking forward to his first fight. According to some reports I've read he's already down to 285. He has probably lost a lot of muscle mass, so he won't be as 'strong' as he was in the strength competitions.
> 
> Does anyone have informations on what styles he's training? I think this guy would be lethal with Muay Thai and Greco Roman wrestling.


read the article instead of jacking off to the picture


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

thedogdanny said:


> Thats Mariusz Pudzianowski, he got caught using steroids.


Surprise, surprise, surprise. I thought guys could get that big naturally....:confused03:



CornbreadBB said:


> You're only saying that because he's built like a black dude.


Guess what, they use steroids too. See Lee Haney, or most of the NFL, or any of those 7 foot tall NBA players who magically grew 20 inch biceps in college.


----------



## TALENT (May 21, 2008)

thedogdanny said:


> Thats Mariusz Pudzianowski, he got caught using steroids.


OMG REALLY!?!?!?! 
:sarcastic12:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

yeah ive seen some of him on eurosport. he usually wins the competitions with huge margins. if everybody does like 10-12 reps on something he does like 25


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

N1™ said:


> yeah ive seen some of him on eurosport. he usually wins the competitions with huge margins. if everybody does like 10-12 reps on something he does like 25


That's pretty crazy, steroids or not. That's all conditioning and heart, which translates well to MMA.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

well if he trains well he might be a really good fighter


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Pr0d1gy said:


> Surprise, surprise, surprise. I thought guys could get that big naturally....:confused03:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what, they use steroids too. See Lee Haney, or most of the NFL, or any of those 7 foot tall NBA players who magically grew 20 inch biceps in college.


THey does?! Since when...oy, you needa check the forums more often. Or get a better sense of humor...


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i cant imagine him being that flexible, to be able to snap a jab or somethign liek that, i dont rekon he'd be that good, his bodys not built for MMA its built for body building,


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

He ist not the best strongest man. There are 2 strongam leagues and he is the best of the weaker one. Also, there is already a thread about marius in the general mma section.


----------



## KryptoNITE^^ (Jul 27, 2009)

WOW HE IS HUGGGGEEEEEEEE!!!!! raise01:

Greg Jackson needs to pick him up ASAP.

WOW! I hope the UFC signs him one day.


----------



## kay_o_ken (Jan 26, 2009)

T.Bone said:


> That dude *way's* well over 300lbs and would never make weight. Ever.


im not one to usually pick on grammar especially cause mine sucks too but seriously?


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

Uchaaa said:


> He ist not the best strongest man. There are 2 strongam leagues and he is the best of the weaker one. Also, there is already a thread about marius in the general mma section.


What is the other strong man you talk about? As far as i was aware the worlds strongest man sponsored by met-rex was the elite one and the one i have watched since i was young


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Uchaaa said:


> He ist not the best strongest man. There are 2 strongam leagues and he is the best of the weaker one. Also, there is already a thread about marius in the general mma section.


I merged the threads.....:thumbsup:



H-Deep said:


> What is the other strong man you talk about? As far as i was aware the worlds strongest man sponsored by met-rex was the elite one and the one i have watched since i was young


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

H-Deep said:


> What is the other strong man you talk about? As far as i was aware the worlds strongest man sponsored by met-rex was the elite one and the one i have watched since i was young


 
The Met-rc is like the longest running one around. The other is something I think sponsored by Arnold.. In my opinion it is the weaker one... The other bosts champs like Mark henry and other behomths..


----------



## rbunnell (Sep 6, 2006)

You mean sponsored by Met-Rx, it's a meal replacement. And yes, the dude is huge. It's amazing what steroids can do for your body. That being said, he gets owned by Lesner because he will have to fight clean and therefore, lose a great amount of his size because of the absence of steroids.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

rbunnell said:


> You mean sponsored by Met-Rx, it's a meal replacement. And yes, the dude is huge. It's amazing what steroids can do for your body. That being said, he gets owned by Lesner because he will have to fight clean and therefore, lose a great amount of his size because of the absence of steroids.


People like your self make me laugh, you think you take steroids and then all of a sudden your incredibly ripped and amazingly strong. What he has done takes years and years of hard work and dedication. You realise he tested positive once for steroids and was stripped of his title yet he has won two since then, he is also tested before each competition.


----------



## kuba (Nov 18, 2007)

I have trained with Pudzan many times in Poland, this guy is crazy. He is more than just a strong-man, he's an incredible athlete. I've never met anyone with more heart and dedication.

He used to be over 300lbs but i recently read in a polish newspaper that he didn't enter a Polish strongman competition because he lost 25kg... I guess this is why. 

I'm sure if he's considering mma, he is gonna take it very seriously. His freakish athleticism will translate very well, and those assuming he has no cardio will be surprised. He swims like crazy and does a shit load of gymnastics. However he is not young, and he has alot to learn, but I have no doubt that he will be successful.

Met-rx Strong-man is the number one competition in the world, Arnold's is a bodybuilding competition which is not the same thing, Strong-man are athletes and bodybuilders are not.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kuba said:


> I have trained with Pudzan many times in Poland, this guy is crazy. He is more than just a strong-man, he's an incredible athlete. I've never met anyone with more heart and dedication.
> 
> He used to be over 300lbs but i recently read in a polish newspaper that he didn't enter a Polish strongman competition because he lost 25kg... I guess this is why.
> 
> ...


 
What do you know about him doing steroids....I mean look at the guy he's def done steroids......any info on that?:confused05:


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

eric2004bc said:


> i cant imagine him being that flexible, to be able to snap a jab or somethign liek that, i dont rekon he'd be that good, his bodys not built for MMA its built for body building,


His body is built for Strongman actually, which is 100 million times different than body building. And he is actually very flexible, watch his training video that is posted earlier in the thread.



> The Met-rc is like the longest running one around. The other is something I think sponsored by Arnold.. In my opinion it is the weaker one... The other bosts champs like Mark henry and other behomths..


Derek Poundstone, baby.


----------



## FlameSuck187 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm a big fan, it's gonna be cool seeing him try mma.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

rbunnell said:


> You mean sponsored by Met-Rx, it's a meal replacement. And yes, the dude is huge. *It's amazing what steroids can do for your body*. That being said, he gets owned by Lesner because he will have to fight clean and therefore, lose a great amount of his size because of the absence of steroids.


Right, just look at Josh Barnett, what a freakishly huge and muscle bound monster!:sarcastic12:


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

If you could ring that dude out like a towel nothing but steroid juice would come pouring out like water. Once hes off the juice he will look nothing like that at all. And he will not be the worlds strongest man anymore.lol


----------



## Grizzly909 (Jul 20, 2009)

Wow! What if this guy just picks an opponent up and just breaks him like twig?


----------



## RushFan (Aug 25, 2007)

jcal said:


> If you could ring that dude out like a towel nothing but steroid juice would come pouring out like water. Once hes off the juice he will look nothing like that at all. And he will not be the worlds strongest man anymore.lol


Mmmmmmm... Steroid Juice


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

jcal said:


> If you could ring that dude out like a towel nothing but steroid juice would come pouring out like water. Once hes off the juice he will look nothing like that at all. And he will not be the worlds strongest man anymore.lol


 
Yeah but the split second imagined match-up between him and Brock was cool......


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

We don't know he can't pass a pee test. Us mere plebs don't know the ways they do to beat tests, or the magic untestable roids they have.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

name goes here said:


> We don't know he can't pass a pee test. Us mere plebs don't know the ways they do to beat tests, or the magic untestable roids they have.


You're right, most people don't realize how easy it is to beat these tests....and then you get the really stupid people who think these guys don't do steroids, even after they get caught once...lol

He went on to win two more after that, someone said that as if it proves he is really a legit athlete. You know why he won two more? Someone at some lab produced a better strain of steroid that was undetectable by testing methods used.

It's sad how blind some people are to the truth of PED's. There is even a PED out there that can give you amazing cardio. Cyclists use it all the time to train for their big events.


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Im sure he has taken steroids but if Brock has taken them in the past then as long as this guy can pass all the drug tests.....he can fight.....:thumbsup:


What makes you sure? The fact that he's passed all the tests he's taken at the WSM? The guys he competes against all have the same build and similar strength, do you seriously think that *everyone* in the world who competes in WSM takes steroids?



> You dont think Brock didnt do steroids do you????:confused02:


He was always a huge guy, even in highschool wrestling. I really don't see the point in speculating with NO evidence.



> Hell Phil Baroni has been busted more than once, Ken Shamrock.......


So?



Adasko said:


> if that idiot Lesnar passed the drug test, i can't see why Pudzianowski won't...


So let me get this straight, *passing* a drug test is suddenly evidence for *taking* drugs?

For the record, I do think for sure that there are guys in the UFC/MMA who take illegal substances. The tests aren't perfect. But for what its worth, I'd wager that most of the illegal substances have to do with losing weight, not putting on weight.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

Steroids can increase strength without putting on weight.

Brock doesn't look like a natural animal, he looks like a lab creation.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Lesnar in NCAA*

Yeah I watched a video of his 2000 Championship Match at the NCAAs and he was nowhere near as massive as he is now!


----------



## ean6789 (Nov 19, 2006)

Those saying the Mariusz would lose all of his strength are crazy. If 205'ers that are ripped like Forrest and Tito can make weight and still come in like 30lbs. over then 20lbs for a much heavier guy should be no problem. The strength comparison between Pudzian and Lesnar is akin to GSP/Penn. Lesnar is big but we all can admit thats hes become a fatty. Im banking that he has a good 30-40lbs of fat on him. Pudzianowski would have 20lbs of solid functional muscle (not show muscle like Sapp) at least over Lesnar and tho unlikely to come to fruition it would be awesome to see Brock get a taste of his own medicine.


----------



## Shogun_Is_Champ (Jun 17, 2007)

The Don said:


> The Met-rc is like the longest running one around. The other is something I think sponsored by Arnold.. In my opinion it is the weaker one... The other bosts champs like Mark henry and other behomths..


The Arnold Classic has the strongest people, Big Z, Derek Poundstone. MetRx WSM is more of Strength Endurance, not pure strength


----------



## donE85hot (Jul 14, 2008)

Shogun_Is_Champ said:


> The Arnold Classic has the strongest people, Big Z, Derek Poundstone. MetRx WSM is more of Strength Endurance, not pure strength


strength endurance is what the sport is realy about if all you want is pure strenght that why they have powerlifting and weightlifting.


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

ean6789 said:


> Those saying the Mariusz would lose all of his strength are crazy. If 205'ers that are ripped like Forrest and Tito can make weight and still come in like 30lbs. over then 20lbs for a much heavier guy should be no problem. The strength comparison between Pudzian and Lesnar is akin to GSP/Penn. Lesnar is big but we all can admit thats hes become a fatty. Im banking that he has a good 30-40lbs of fat on him. Pudzianowski would have 20lbs of solid functional muscle (not show muscle like Sapp) at least over Lesnar and tho unlikely to come to fruition it would be awesome to see Brock get a taste of his own medicine.


Dude, love the avatar. New season starts so soon!



> The Arnold Classic has the strongest people, Big Z, Derek Poundstone. MetRx WSM is more of Strength Endurance, not pure strength


Meh, both are pretty strength endurance based. Pure strength is powerlifting/weightlifting, like stated above.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Weight?*

Wait a minute(no pun intended), how much does the guy weigh?


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Wait a minute(no pun intended), how much does the guy weigh?


Wikipedia has him at 286, but I found some sites saying he was 317. Check the first few pages for discussion on it.


----------



## donE85hot (Jul 14, 2008)

and its solid. makes brock look like a little fat B&#%*







and its


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Occupation*

This guy does what normally?


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> This guy does what normally?



Worlds Strongest Man.. :-D


And whats with giving all yours posts a title?????:confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Explanation*

Habit and its a pet-peve not to give a title!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

The Don said:


> Worlds Strongest Man.. :-D
> 
> 
> And whats with giving all yours posts a title?????:confused02:





kantowrestler said:


> Habit and its a pet-peve not to give a title!


 
LOL...Im going to remove every title from every post you have ever made.....:confused05:

Kidding...lol:thumbsup:


It is wierd....

CC420


----------



## The Don (May 25, 2006)

coldcall420 said:


> LOL...Im going to remove every title from every post you have ever made.....:confused05:
> 
> Kidding...lol:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Yea this site must really annoy you then as about 99.99% of the people do not use titles.. I think it is silly to title a one sentence or two post.


----------



## name goes here (Aug 15, 2007)

You know whats also silly?

Signing posts

_NameGoesHere_


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

*Funny*

Funny. Titles makes zeros for sense. 
Signing is sensical, cuz then u no who rote it without straining yuour I's to look to the left to much.

/threadjack off.


Heeheeheee....I said jack, ah, forget it.


----------



## TERMINATOR (Jul 6, 2008)

Should really be interesting nice find man


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Interesting*

What is interesting?


----------

